# Plus Size Babywearing



## Arcarels (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm 5'8, 240 pounds, and 7 months pregnant. With my first son I used a Baby Bjorn Active. For this baby I'd like to try a Moby Wrap or Sleepy Wrap. Has anyone tried these while plus size? Both of these companies said that I should have no problem, but I'd like an unbiased opinion from another large Mom or Dad. Thanks!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I about the same height and 200 right now and I can fit well in the Moby.


----------



## whiddle (Aug 28, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing as I'd like to give a wrap as a gift to my (pregnant) sister. She's 5'4 about 320-330. Would the Moby Wrap work?


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm 5'5" and I've been up as far as 200 with the Moby working fine. I had approximately 2' extra in the knot, which isn't a huge amount for tying. I don't think it would work for someone another 100 lbs heavier.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

I was wondering the same thing as I'd like to give a wrap as a gift to my (pregnant) sister. She's 5'4 about 320-330. Would the Moby Wrap work?
Hmm... I am not sure. I was going to say no, but she is a bit shorter than me, so possibly depending on her post pregnancy weight.

According to the site they are 5.5. meters in length. (What does that translate to???) She would have to measure herself. It goes around the waist, behind and criss crosses and up over the shoulders to the front, crosses again, back behind the waist and ties. I can tie mine with a double knot in the back and still have just a bit of tail left.


----------



## BeachMinded (Jan 22, 2009)

I was about 255 lbs at 5'4" when I was using the Moby and it worked just fine. I could only tie it in the back though, I didn't have enough fabric to bring it back around and tie in front. Not a big deal.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

At my non-pregnant heaviest, right after my daughter was born, I found I was most comfortable with Kozy Carriers and BabyHawks made with the extra-long strap option. Just another option, if you wanted to try out some different things.


----------



## missjessicajames (Jan 23, 2009)

So i don't remember how much I weighed at the end of my pregnancy (I think it scared me too much) but I'm 5'8 and a little under 200 pounds now and Ive been working my ass off to loose my pregnancy weight. I LOVE my moby it's the only carrier I'm comfortable in. The only thing was the directions said to wrap it around your waist twice so you didn't have lots of extra fabric and I only had to wrap it around once.....

Congrats on your soon to be LO, and I know you'll love the moby way more than a baby bjorn


----------



## mae14 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a sleepy wrap and it's able to wrap around me and still have a little left over after it's tied. I'm 5'4 and about 225 right now. The material that it's made from doesn't become limp after babe has been taken in and out a bunch of times, so you don't require retying like some of the other wraps do.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Weight really isn't going to tell you anything... size is more useful to know because everyone carries their weight differently.

I'm a size 22 and I was trying on Mobys early on in the pg to see how they'd fit and I had plenty to tie behind me, although there was no way I'd be able to bring it back around and tie it in front.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

With DS1, I was 230 pounds, 5'6" and about a size 20/22. I had a moby wrap, but it wasn't comfy. I couldn't tie it properly.

With DD1, I had a custom sling made at www.sleepingbaby.net Best sling I've ever owned. Made such a difference.


----------



## Disco Infiltrator (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm a plus sized gal and the Moby worked fine. I also use a Hoppadiz. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## curvyred (Jan 27, 2006)

You will be fine. I was 5'8 and over 300 lbs when babe was in the Moby (size 26 at the highest.) The only difference was that I didn't bring the ends back around to the front, but I had plenty of room to tie in back.

I can now tie it in front, but it doesn't feel any different as far as how secure it is.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/...c67781.jpg?v=0


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Moby-style wraps are super easy to make if you need extra length for tying. I know nothing about sewing/crafting/etc., and I was able to do it in about 5 minutes. Just get a piece of stretchy cotton fabric about 27 inches wide and cut it to whatever length you want -- maybe start with 6.5 feet (a foot longer than a Moby) and cut off length after tying if it's too long.

I like to sew a button in the center of the fabric to make it easier to find since you start with the center when you tie it on, but other than that it's a completely no-sew project (no hemming required around the edges)! Mine held up great through 6 months of regular use, washings, etc.


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm plus sized, and just love the Baby Hawk! It's the first carrier that I've tried that I feel comfortable in!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

maybe start with 6.5 feet (a foot longer than a Moby)
The Moby is a lot longer than that...The 5.5 is _meters_. That translates to roughly 18 feet.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whiddle* 
I was wondering the same thing as I'd like to give a wrap as a gift to my (pregnant) sister. She's 5'4 about 320-330. Would the Moby Wrap work?

I think so. It worked fine for me, and was very comfortable.

Katherine


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm a size 26-28 and LOVE my sleepy wrap. I also quite like my babyhawk, but have to admit to liking the sleepywrap much better. I haven't tried a moby so I can't speak to that


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm a 16/18 right now and I'm wondering about the best carrier for nursing. I'm a DD without being pregnant/nursing so they're pretty big







. What carriers work well for hands free nursing when you're well-endowed?

Thanks!


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

Moby should work just fine!!! I am a large Mama & it was great when dd little. Here is a pic of me & Abby. I think she was about 5 months in this pic. Moby


----------



## jennydecki (Jun 8, 2009)

Are the Baby Hawk or the Sleepy Wrap comperable to a HotSling? I tried on a HotSling in a size 9 at a store with my friend's 3mo inside and it was like a dream!!! I'd like to shop around, but finding plus size slings not on the internet is TOUGH!

Thanks


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

Here's an article written by a plus size babywearer that goes over all main styles of baby carrier: http://www.thebabywearer.com/article.../PlusSizes.htm

If you get a woven (not stretchy) wrap like a neobulle, balibaby, ellaroo, didymos, etc, you can securely tie your baby on in a variety of ways that take a lot less fabric, which is cooler anyway. Not sure how many of these shorter carries work with a stretchy, but maybe someone else has tried it?

Here's my video of a carry that I just discovered and can't wait to use with my newborn. I used 2.7 meters, but I'm petite and it's still really tight. My 3.5 meter wrap works a lot better, and you can size up as needed.


----------



## jennydecki (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you SO much. Those links are fantastic


----------

